# elephant in the room



## avecal

¿Alguna expresión en español que corresponda a "The elephant in the room"? Entiendo que significa un problema obvio al que no se hace caso por conveniencia de una de las partes implicadas pero no se me ocurre una expresión similar en español. Agradecería cualquier idea.


----------



## tia_tula

¿Qué tal lo de...
*Se ve más la paja en el ojo del vecino que la viga en el propio*?


----------



## defne

Hola, entiendo que la expresión se refiere a negarse a ver lo obvio, no enfrentar una realidad inconveniente, dolorosa o conflictiva, hacer de cuenta que el problema no existe, adoptar una actitud negadora. Entre varios, podría hablarse de un pacto de silencio, según el contexto. Si me viene a la mente una expresión apropiada, vuelo a intervenir. A lo mejor si imaginamos situaciones en las que se de este tipo de actitud, se nos ocurre algo.
Buena suerte


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues no es una frase en sí, pero como expresión se me ocurre: ¡Está ciega o qué!


----------



## defne

Ah, mi madre decía: no hay mejor ciego que el que no quiere ver, ni mejor sordo que el que no quiere oír. Así que, no andarías tan lejos..., tal vez algo así como: "¿Cómo puedes ser/estar tan ciega?
Saludos.


----------



## ibeljor

¡¡Hola a todos!! Estoy con defne: "¿Cómo puedes estar tan ciego/a?" es la expresión exacta que "significa un problema obvio al que no se hace caso por conveniencia". También, por supuesto, "No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver", pero éste sería más un refrán. 
Saludos.


----------



## cronicasrutaro

Creo que la traducción más próxima es: *'tema tabú' o 'tema intocable'*


----------



## romarsan

Si se trata de expresar que no se quiere aceptar, pero que inevitablemente se sabe que existe, hay una muy antigua: "Dios nos pone la joroba en la espalda para que no nos la veamos".´
Saludos


----------



## piccipanni

Una referencia similar para el ámbito cultural español (cuyo origen se remonta al "Conde Lucanor" de Don Juan Manuel, de 1335 (aunque la historia fuese  después realmente popularizada por los hermanos Grimm)) sería la del "traje invisible del emperador".
Podría hacerse referencia a que *¡"Es un '¡el rey va desnudo"!, que nadie se anima/atreve a exclamar*.
Otra posibilidad sería que traduzcas la frase dando un poco de trasfondo: se entenderá. 
Así es que fue utilizada la expresión inglesa por primera vez en 1959..., y luego se popularizó (ver en Wikipedia): *"Es un problema similar a tener un elefante en la sala de estar. Es tan grande que no puedes ignorarlo*. 
Y para darle el sentido que actualmente tiene la frase, añadir un: *"Y no obstante, es lo que todos están intentando hacer"* (o algo así).


----------



## Nuharoo

Yo he encontrado esa expresión aplicada en el sentido del que hablan Cronicasrutaro y Defne: es decir cuando alguien saca a colación un tema tabú, que hasta el momento nadie se ha atrevido a verbalizar, por conveniencia.


----------



## anam

No es expresion que exista ya, pero yo diria, "El problema que todos se empeñan en ignorar".


----------



## padelista

Hola. Tengo una duda acerca de una frase, que dice: The term "the elephant in the room" refers to a problem that no one talks about, but everyone knows exist".

No tengo idea de cómo traducir esa frase. ¿Lo debo hacer de forma literal: "el elefante en la habitación"? Me doy cuenta que carece de sentido. ¿O tal vez sea un dicho en inglés y que se refiera a algo en particular? La verdad que no encuentro un equivalente en español de ser así. Gracias por su ayuda! Saludos!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Un esqueleto en el clóset/armario?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cubanboy said:


> Por aquí decimos:
> 
> 
> ''Es como un elefante en una cristalería''.



Por esta vez, me permito contradecirte. Al menos por acá, usamos el "elefante en una cristalería" para referirnos a alguien que carece completamente de tacto en su trato. Y a veces, también para alguien extremadamente torpe en sus movimientos.


----------



## Cubanboy

Sí, Oldy, tienes razón y realmente malinterpreté la frase. En cuanto a lo del ''elefante en una cristalería", te digo que tienes ante tus ojos un ejemplo palpable de eso porque soy así y mis compañeros de trabajo me hacen bromas. 
Por otra parte, puedes permitirte cuántas veces estimes necesario contradecirme porque tienes ese derecho y, máxime, si ''meto la pata'' como en esta ocasión.
Para mí es un placer compartir contigo en estos foros.
Te deseo un buen día y buena suerte. Saludos.
Aquí dejo un enlace donde comentan sobre el dichoso ''elefante'':

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_in_the_room


----------



## MHCKA

Con referencia al elefante que no se vé...

Dicen que los chinos tienen una frase (no sé si en realidad esto es correcto):

"Los árboles no te dejan ver el bosque".

Es como el matiz filosófico del mismo tema.

Como expresión coloquial, en tierra de mexicanos ocupamos "hacerse de la vista gorda", es igual a no querer ver y califica esa actitud, pongo un ejemplo: El niño es un problema, pero su madre se hace de la vista gorda y nunca lo regaña, dice que solamente es un niño... y ya tiene 17 años.

No recuerdo una frase en español haciendo alusión a un objeto obvio que no se quiere ver.

Como dato cultural para el amigo cubanboy, acá al de poco tacto le dicen: "chivo en cristalería".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cubanboy said:


> Sí, Oldy, tienes razón y realmente malinterpreté la frase. En cuanto a lo del ''elefante en una cristalería", te digo que tienes ante tus ojos un ejemplo palpable de eso porque soy así y mis compañeros de trabajo me hacen bromas.
> Por otra parte, puedes permitirte cuántas veces estimes necesario contradecirme porque tienes ese derecho y, máxime, si ''meto la pata'' como en esta ocasión.
> Para mí es un placer compartir contigo en estos foros.
> Te deseo un buen día y buena suerte.
> Saludos.
> CB.
> 
> 
> Aquí dejo un enlace donde comentan sobre el dichoso ''elefante'':
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elephant_in_the_room



Después de leer el artículo de Wikipedia, y los numerosos mensajes anteriores que nos proporcionó jinti al unir este hilo con uno antiguo, la idea me queda completamente clara. A pesar de ello, no me gusta ninguna de las sugerencias que se han publicado; y por más que me he devanado los sesos, no se me ocurre ninguna mejor. Lo que le anda más cerca me parece que es "la basura debajo de la alfombra" a la cual, sin embargo, le falta el ingrediente del problema tan grande que no puede ignorarse. Desgraciadamente, parece que no tenemos expresión equivalente en español, ya que "las ropas del rey" parece que sólo la utilizamos los viejos que alguna vez leímos u oímos el cuento de los Grimm.

Y sí, ya se que tengo el derecho, y hasta el deber, de contradecirte todas las veces que sea necesario. Mi comentario se debió  que ésta es la primera vez que recuerdo no haber concordado contigo, ya que por lo general nuestras mentes parecen correr por carriles muy paralelos Por ello que el placer es mutuo.


----------



## Randolph Carter

Tiene un sentido muy parecido al español "mentar la bicha", que se comentó en otro hilo de WR:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1754714


----------



## Moritzchen

Hecerse el desentendido. Hacerse los desentendidos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El problema que encuentro a la mayoría de las proposiciones hechas hasta aquí, incluyendo a las dos últimas, es que, como incluyen verbos, no sirven para expresiones tales como "se ha convertido en un verdadero 'elephant in the room' ":

¿Se ha convertido en un verdadero hacerse el desentendido/mentar la bicha/hacer la vista gorda/...?


----------



## Moritzchen

Claro, lo que pasa es que no hay nada que convertir. Es una realidad ya existente y que se trata de ignorar. Un señor muy conocido de mucho dinero cae en quiebra, desastrosa y muy públicamente. Sin embargo tira la casa por la ventana para festejar con una fiesta de aquellas sin reprarar en gastos los quince años de su preciosa hija quien se encuentra en su séptimo mes de embarazo mientras su señora (tan fina, tan elegante, tan distinguida) se está tomando los frascos de perfume luego de haber acabado con las existencias del bar. Acá tienes tres elefantes diferentes en una misma situación. Los invitados no dicen nada, pasan un momento agradable, se comen todo y se van. 
No se está escondiendo nada, la situación es evidente. Todos la perciben pero convenientemente se comportan como si nada. 
Se renuncia a lo evidente, Se niega la realidad. Se hacen los desentendidos de lo que resulta obvio. 
Ahora no conozco un término en español tan pintoresco como el del elefante. Ante la imposibilidad de variar el texto como para poder mantener el sentido de la oración pasando la acción del objeto al sujeto usaría "realidad". 
Haciendo un Google encontré que en algunas páginas españolas se habla del "elefante en la sala" o "el paquidermo en la sala". Pero me parece que no es más que un calco.
Ah! Y el del cuento del emperador era Andersen y no los Grimm.


----------



## patolawyer

En Argentina: "ya no ve una vaca adentro de un baño..."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Claro, lo que pasa es que no hay nada que convertir. Es una realidad ya existente y que se trata de ignorar. Un señor muy conocido...
> Acá tienes tres elefantes diferentes en una misma situación.
> ...
> Ah! Y el del cuento del emperador era Andersen y no los Grimm.




Moritzchen, creo que el significado de la expresión "elephant in the room" ya estaba suficientemente claro, aunque tu ejemplo sin duda ayudará a quienes aún pudieran haber tenido alguna duda. Sin embargo, estás evadiendo el problema que yo planteé respecto a las sugerencias hechas. En efecto, ¿cómo dirías tu propia frase?  ¿Acá tienes tres _hacerse el desentendido_/_mentar la bicha_/_hacer la vista gorda_/... diferentes en una misma situación?

Creo que sí concordamos en que realmente no tenemos una expresión equivalente en español. Y sí, tienes razón: erré en atribuir a los Grimm un cuento de Andersen. Desgraciadamente, con la edad, la memoria empieza a jugarnos juegos sucios como éste.


----------



## Moritzchen

No esrtoy evadiendo nada. Dije que no conozco una expresión similar en español tan pintoresca como la del elefante, hasta que patolawyer nos hizo saber que en Argentina usan lo de la vaca en el baño, y que ante la necesidad de tener que traducirla me decantaría por algo tan soso como "realidad". No sé cuán claro te resultaba el sentido ya que hablabas de "convertir". Y fue piccipanni quien acertadamente explicó que el origen del cuento se encuentra en el Conde Lucanor, pero atribuye su popularidad a los hermanos Grimm.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues yo no encuentro nada de raro en que un problema se haga cada vez más grave, hasta convertirse en un "elephant in the room". Usando tu propio ejemplo, si el caballero contrató el primer préstamo de su vida para comprar el auto de lujo con el que soñó desde chico, esto no es para nada un gran problema. Pero resulta que luego contrató un segundo préstamo para comprarse una casa acorde con su auto. Y luego un tercero para alhajar adecuadamente la casa. Y luego un cuarto para tomarse una vacaciones de dos meses en lugares exóticos, más de acuerdo con su nuevo entorno que ir al mismo balneario de siempre. Y aquí si que ya estamos llegando a un problema mayor, aunque tal vez aún manejable. Pero lo que realmente empezó a llevarlo a la quiebra fue que, cuando copó su capacidad de crédito en las instituciones financieras formales, empezó a recurrir a prestamistas/usureros para conseguir dinero para pagar sus deudas. Para después...

¿Necesito seguir? ¿Contando cómo su hija, al ver cómo se deterioraba la situación económica de la familia, empezó a los 14 años a tratar desesperadamente de cazar un marido con fortuna para poder así irse de su hogar, hasta que quedó embarazada y finalmente consiguió a ese magnate setentón que accedió a casarse con ella a pesar de su embarazo? ¿O cómo su esposa, que empezó tomando una copa de whisky en la noche para adormecer su inquietud por la magnitud de las deudas después de la compra de la casa y así poder dormir, y que fue gradualmente aumentando su consumo de alcohol a medida que las deudas crecían?

Entonces pregunto: ¿a partir de qué momento la situación se puede llamar un "elephant in the room"? ¿No fue acaso un problema al principio muy menor, pero que fue creciendo hasta convertirse en uno?

En cuanto al traje del emperador, yo lo conocí a través del cuento de Andersen; del cuento del Conde Lucanor ni siquiera había oído hablar hasta ahora (perdón por mi ignorancia, amigos españoles). Y me figuro que lo mismo le ocurre a la inmensa mayoría de los que saben de qué estamos hablando los viejos cuando nos referimos al mentado traje. De modo que no tiene nada de pecaminoso referirse al conocidísimo cuento de Andersen, sobre todo porque siempre existe la posibilidad que el para mí desconocido cuento del Conde Lucanor haya tomado a su vez la idea de otro relato anterior. No me parece razonable que, para hacer una referencia a un relato muy conocido y popular, se exija a quien desea hacer la referencia realizar previamente un análisis bibliográfico exhaustivo a fin de determinar quién fue el autor de la idea original.

Pero no armemos una guerra por lo que es apenas una legítima escaramuza entre amigos. Lo importante es que no hay (o al menos ninguno de los que han participado en esta discusión durante casi cuatro años conoce) expresión alguna equivalente que sea de uso común. Y si no la hay, mi tímida sugerencia inicial del "esqueleto en el clóset/armario", como algo mayor que se ignora manteniéndolo fuera de la vista, tal vez pueda ayudarnos a inventar una.


----------



## patolawyer

Yo dije que en Argentina se suele decir "No ve una vaca adentro de un baño".Entendí que alguien, por desorientado, no veía lo evidente. Pero no tiene NADA QUE VER con la idea inicial. Tal como ésta se fue desarrollando, la expresión que cité no se aplica al caso.  
Si la pregunta es sobre un problema que fue creciendo, diría que "se transformó en una bola de nieve". Si es un problema que por conveniencia se evita mencionarlo, "se está haciendo la vista gorda". Si es un problema que nos lo hacen notar y pese a lo evidente negamos su existencia, diría que "no hay mejor ciego que el que no quiere ver". Si algo nos obsequian, o compramos, pero nos termina causando más problemas que satisfacción, es "un elefante blanco".


----------



## Say what?

Avecal,
Estamos de acuerdo en que no hay una frase equivalente en español. Cuando me tocó traducir la frase opté por: "eso de lo que nadie quiere hablar" por una cuestión de claridad en la traducción.


----------



## gabyrocha

¡Hola!

Estuve leyendo todas sus sugerencias y en mi contexto habla de:

"_If you were raised in a home where behavioral dysfuctions were like proverbial *elephants parked* (but not acknowledged) *in every room...*_

Mi intento es: "Si usted creció en un hogar en donde las disfunciones de comportamiento eran tratadas como si quisieran esconder un elefante en la sala (pero sin reconocerlo)...


----------



## Nuharoo

Es que depende del contexto, pero podría ser:
Se ha convertido en un verdadero experto en «hacer la vista gorda».
O algo por el estilo.


----------



## gabyrocha

Muchas gracias de verdad, eso es exactamente lo que pretende decir el texto.


----------



## MHCKA

Creo que más bien la idea sería algo como la frase "secreto a voces".


----------



## Txiri

Acabo de revisar el hilo entero, como se agrega un mensaje más, y veo excelentes e interesantes sugerencias.

Hay las que intentan responder a la situación, y las hay que  intentan suplir la frase en si.

Creo ... que "tema tabú"  y "un secreto a voces" son los mejores.

No poder ver el bosque por los árboles, es otra cosa.  Tiene que ver con una abundancia de detalles que no te dejar ver el cuadro completo.  Respecto al cuento de "The Emperor´s New Clothes", I understood this as a child to mean "you can´t be frank with people in power, you must play along with their illusions."  Older now, I see this as a political satire.

Just my opinion.


----------



## iheartL&O

I've never heard of "mentar la bicha" I was wondering how common it is and if I could use it in the following translation:

El contexto es una mujer que por un tiempo flirteaba con un hombre, sin llagar mas lejos, pero ahora se lo encuentra en la habitación de un hotel con otra mujer. Es una situación incómoda y ninguno de los quiere hablar del tema.
She remained silent. So did the elephant in the corner of the room.
¿Podría decir: Ella se mantuvo callada. Así mismo hizo la bicha mentada... o algo por el estilo...

Me gustaría mantener un juego de palabras parecido. Help!


----------



## kalamazoo

Google images will give you lots of pictures of the elephant in the room.  The basic idea is illustrated by a bunch of people in a meeting sitting around the table, completely ignoring the very large elephant next to them.  The elephant isn't doing anything bad, but everyone is just acting like it isn't even there, even though it's the most obvious thing in the room.


----------



## iheartL&O

I know what it is, I'm looking for a translation to Spanish that I can use a similar play on words with. See #33


----------



## kalamazoo

Sorry, I know you know what it is, but I was just trying to convey the idea to the Spanish speakers that this is a little different from the emperor's new clothes or the bull in the china shop or not seeing the forest for the trees, in the hope they would come up with something equally succinct.


----------



## iheartL&O

Ahhh! ya. 
Anyone?


----------



## romarsan

¿El peso de su secreto sobre una quebradiza capa de hielo?


----------



## jolugega

Oldy Nuts said:


> El problema que encuentro a la mayoría de las proposiciones hechas hasta aquí, incluyendo a las dos últimas, es que, como incluyen verbos, no sirven para expresiones tales como "se ha convertido en un verdadero 'elephant in the room' ":
> 
> ¿Se ha convertido en un verdadero hacerse el desentendido/mentar la bicha/hacer la vista gorda/...?



Un elefante en la cacharrería sería en inglés "a bull in a china shop". Hacer la vista gorda, creo que se traduce mejor como " to turn a blind eye". ''To address the elephant in the room'', podría traducirse quizás como " coger el toro por los cuernos", aunque creo que para eso ya existe " to take the bull by the horns". Es complicada la traducción al español. La expresión "the elephant in the room" podría ser algo parecido a"'Ese es el problema gordo, que nadie quiere ver" o " Ahí es donde duele".


----------



## Aidan

avecal said:


> ¿Alguna expresión en español que corresponda a "The elephant in the room"? Entiendo que significa un problema obvio al que no se hace caso por conveniencia de una de las partes implicadas pero no se me ocurre una expresión similar en español. Agradecería cualquier idea.


Quizás "Patata caliente" (papa caliente en la América hispana), que significa "situación, más o menos grave o crítica y casi siempre urgente, que genera al mismo tiempo preocupación y expectativa".


----------



## jolugega

Aidan said:


> Quizás "Patata caliente" (papa caliente en la América hispana), que significa "situación, más o menos grave o crítica y casi siempre urgente, que genera al mismo tiempo preocupación y expectativa".



Pues me parece una muy buena solución. Quizás habría que añadir el matiz de que la patata caliente es un problema que se pasa de una persona a otra, mientras que el elefante en la habitación parece hacer mención a una situación más pasiva, en donde nadie interviene.


----------



## Becs

A mí me gusta la traducción literal de "Ignorar al elefante en la habitación", creo que como metáfora se entiende, y enriquecería el idioma si se adoptase.  El lenguaje es una entidad viva a la que debemos ayudar a crecer, ¿no creen? Hay veces que los dichos en otras lenguas aportarían mucho a nuestro idioma, pero sin embargo siento cierto desdén a todo lo que no esté ya incluido en el español establecido.

Nomás digo...


R♥


----------



## Latinat77

Si bien hace bastante se abrió este tema, me gustaría hacer un aporte sugiriendo la siguiente frase: 

_"Tapar el sol con un dedo"_

Considero que es una buena manera de expresar el sentido de que se pretende evadir algo que es absolutamente evidente a los ojos de todos.


----------



## Ari RT

Si usted creció en un hogar en donde, para evitar que el corazón sintiese las disfunciones de comportamiento, el ojo se negaba a enterarse...


----------



## Ken in Chile

In terms of translating a typical academic text, I think the best route is to employ the phrase "evidente pero ignorado".  For example, "un asunto evidente pero ignorado en la sociedad moderna es...".

Hope this helps out folks searching this string in future.


----------



## irea

En un sentido más amplio podría ser "una realidad incómoda".


----------

